# Some of my Edged weapons and tools



## RONSERESURPLUS (Nov 10, 2012)

Image Links for CUTLERY AND TOOLS in my Posession and owndership

KUKURI GENERAL PURPLOSE CHOPPER AND SHEATH GOT IN A TRADE









SOG FASTHAWK, GOT NEW









BECKER BK-7 WITH COMBAT SYSTEMS SHEATH AND GERBER MULTI TOOL IN POUCH

















KA-BAR KRAYLON HANDLE AND SYNTHETIC SHEATH









EK Desert Strorm Comm Knife and Leather sheath, got off a Newsgroup in a Buy









CRTT COPY OF RUSSEL STING 1A BOOT KNIFE









SPYDERCO POLICE MODEL COMBAT FOLDER









KERSHAW ONION KNIFE









SWISS TINKER KNIFE









GERBER MILITARY ISSUE MULTI TOOL AND CASE WITH LED MAG LITE









LEATHERMAN WAVE MULTITOL AND SHEATH









LEATHERMAN MICRA KEYCHAIN TOOL









KERSHAW SCALLION KNIFE









KNIFE SHARPENING ITEMS









SPYDERCO TRI-ANGLE SYSTEM









BROWNING COMPoUND BOW 50-65 PULL GOT IN A TRADE


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That's a very nice collection, in fact, I have a Kukuri, myself. I am using up all the space in my side of the communal marriage closet, so I might have to create a "secret depository" for all the real expensive stuff...


----------

